
Apple TV Squeezing into India Market with $1.40 a Month Service - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-11/apple-tv-squeezing-into-india-market-with-1-40-a-month-service
======
VeryHacker
It would be cool to have the same price in western countries as well

